# Мотоцикл (квадроцикл) после операции по удалению межпозвоночной грыжи



## douglas (3 Фев 2014)

Доброго времени Уважаемые Доктора и Форумчане!
Имею три удаленные грыжи МДЭ.
Думаю не мне одному будет интересен данный вопрос.
Возможна ли и не ухудшит ли состояние езда на мотоцикле( квадроцикле )?
естественно не берём падения и аварии в расчёт.
ЛФКашник после операции сказал такую фразу: турник, велосипед и мотоцикл запрещено пожизненно.
Правда ли всё так плохо или он преувеличил...
Может ездить надо в корсете или какие то методы применять иные, на квадро форуме например предлагают ездить стоя с подогнутыми ногами, чтобы колени амортизировали и одевать на время езды корсет.


----------



## FlyLady (3 Фев 2014)

douglas написал(а):


> турник, велосипед и мотоцикл запрещено пожизненно



Мне после установки конструкции, врач ЛФК сказала, что велосипед можно, но года через 1,5, а еще лучше 2.
При этом отмечу, что в нашем отделении, в некоторых вопросах реабилитации имелись
разногласия в мнениях хирургов и врача ЛФК. 
Сама велосипед очень люблю, но теперь, скорее всего, ездить если и буду, но немного, ориентируясь на самочувствие.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (3 Фев 2014)

douglas написал(а):


> Возможна ли и не ухудшит ли состояние езда на мотоцикле( квадроцикле )?


Ухудшение возможно. Дело в посадке и вибрации. Посадка самая противоестетсвенная и вредная какую вообще можно придумать. А вибрация ускоряет процес дегенерации диска.


----------



## Diver77 (3 Фев 2014)

FlyLady написал(а):


> Сама велосипед очень люблю, но теперь, скорее всего, ездить если и буду, но немного, ориентируясь на самочувствие.


=====
...Умница, что любишь велосипед, его вред  сильно преувеличен - а польза несомненна, часть веса тела  приходится на руль, позвоночник разгружен; более широкая  амплитуда в ТБС и коленях!
...Просто, желательно иметь с амортизатором седло и руль, регулируемый по высоте, под комфортное положение тела, не обязательно согнувшись...  Усиленное кровообращение в р-оне таза, устранит  всяческие  ишемии в р-оне поясницы, будет способствовать хорошей регенерации  тканей. 
..Сам много лет пользуюсь "вЕликами" - очень доволен.
=


----------



## Вадимир (14 Фев 2014)

douglas написал(а):


> Доброго времени Уважаемые Доктора и Форумчане!
> Имею три удаленные грыжи МДЭ.
> Думаю не мне одному будет интересен данный вопрос.
> Возможна ли и не ухудшит ли состояние езда на мотоцикле( квадроцикле )?
> ...


Мой визуальный ответ устроит после трех операций?)))))  А вообще,конечно есть свои нюансы. Смотря как была сделана операция. На самом деле вибрация способствует так сказать вылезанию грыжи, обрати внимание на байк,посадка на нем согнув колени и есть всегда упор на ноги,руль тоже не прямой,и тоже дает возможность опираться на него,а вот посадка типа чопер не желательна,руки вперед,ноги вперед,пятая точка принимает все на себя,а вот это совсем плохо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2014)

Все в жизни относительно.
Если катаетесь и не болит, значит можно.
Квадрацикл лучше - не падает.
А заболит-ли при падении? Так и голову пробить можно.
Я катаюсь. Но, если сломается, толкать не буду. Пойду за соседом.


----------



## GoodDay (14 Фев 2014)

Для начала укрепите мышцы спины,поясницы и чем сильнее и прочнее они будут,тем больше смогут выдерживать нагрузки не причиняя вреда здоровью,но понятное дело что как прежде уже не будет.Вам нужно начать с чего то лёгкого,как специальный комплекс упражнений,а позже уже можно и покататься на мотоцикле.


----------



## Сергей .. (14 Фев 2014)

Все правильно! Имея..или имел букет грыж сейчас спокойно(вернее сейчас не сезон) езжу на мотобайке. Нужно заниматься. Кстати в машине больше чувствовал напряжение, чем на мото))


----------



## GoodDay (14 Фев 2014)

Сергей .. написал(а):


> Все правильно! Имея..или имел букет грыж сейчас спокойно(вернее сейчас не сезон) езжу на мотобайке. Нужно заниматься. Кстати в машине больше чувствовал напряжение, чем на мото))



Всё ещё зависит от положения человека в машине,как он сидит на мото или на сидении...


----------



## Сергей .. (15 Фев 2014)

GoodDay написал(а):


> Всё ещё зависит от положения человека в машине,как он сидит на мото или на сидении...


))А как можно еще там сидеть?..я же не пишу о тракторах


----------



## Фотиния (15 Фев 2014)

Сергей .. написал(а):


> ))А как можно еще там сидеть?..я же не пишу о тракторах


С немного откинутой спинкой, чтобы спина была напряжена по минимуму.


----------



## La murr (15 Фев 2014)

Фотиния написал(а):


> С немного откинутой спинкой, чтобы спина была напряжена по минимуму.


Цитирую Фёдора Петровича:


> ...спинка автомобильного кресла регулируется так, чтобы руки были чуть согнуты в локтевых уставах, спина полностью касается спинки сидения, а плечи свободно опущены.


Тут важна поддержка поясницы. О правильном поведении за рулём автолюбителя написал доктор Ступин в этой теме -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1178/


----------



## Сергей .. (15 Фев 2014)

Фотиния написал(а):


> С немного откинутой спинкой, чтобы спина была напряжена по минимуму.


Так спинка в машинах у всех откинутая)

Да и тема здесь про мото, а не авто.


----------



## douglas (15 Фев 2014)

Спасибо за ответы!
Вибрации везде нас преследуют это факт и в машине и на мотоцикле сидеть нужно правильно.
Мышечный корсет и упражнения нужны любому человеку с проблемной спиной до или после операции не важно, просто это НАДО, упражнениями я занимаюсь ежедневно, и такому человеку как я, чтобы заниматься каждый день, мало такого стимула как здоровье, вот я себе и придумал стимул, что летом смогу совершать лёгкие покатушки на квадроцикле, поэтому надежда это очень сильная мотивация к действию...
А для поясничного отдела в мото защите есть компрессионный пояс, типа корсета который после операции прописывают, только без металлических спиц, вот его думаю нужно обязательно одевать и соответственно не очень сильно затягивать и долго не носить.
Соответственно вопрос: говорят что корсет нельзя долго носить и со временем от него мышцы перестают работать, а как применять на мотоцикле компрессионный пояс:
Можно ли его носить всегда во время катания?
И как долго можно носить пояс на себе, без ущерба здоровью и мышцам которые он ослабевает?
Как должен выглядеть этот пояс что то типа пояса "вулкан" или же как полужёсткий корсет "норма"?


----------



## Вадимир (15 Фев 2014)

Хочу тебе рассказать что меня сподвигло ко второй операции. Я купил чопер сузуки интрудер,и стал замечать что после езды у меня начинает болеть поясничный отдел,причем всегда.Сезон выдался теплым и бездождливым,поэтому гонял почти все лето,а спал потом только на полу.А в один из зимних дней прибило резко так,что хотелось грызть бетон,старые грыжи как уснувший вулкан,повылезали. Я ведь не просто так спросил как была сделана операция. Редко кто из врачей может досконально вычистить мертвый диск между позвонками,поэтому от вибрации пятой точки их выталкивает и опять грыжа.Байк пришлось продать,через полгода увиделись с новым хозяином байка,и он заявил что продает байк,я спросил в чем причина,а он говорит"байк отличный,но каждый раз после поездки болит спина,а поехать вообще куда далеко не реально,спина не выдерживает" Поэтому все-таки аккуратнее,болезнь спины сильнее болезни байкера.


----------



## douglas (19 Фев 2014)

Вадимир написал(а):


> Хочу тебе рассказать что меня сподвигло ко второй операции. Я купил чопер сузуки интрудер,и стал замечать что после езды у меня начинает болеть поясничный отдел,причем всегда.Сезон выдался теплым и бездождливым,поэтому гонял почти все лето,а спал потом только на полу.А в один из зимних дней прибило резко так,что хотелось грызть бетон,старые грыжи как уснувший вулкан,повылезали. Я ведь не просто так спросил как была сделана операция. Редко кто из врачей может досконально вычистить мертвый диск между позвонками,поэтому от вибрации пятой точки их выталкивает и опять грыжа.Байк пришлось продать,через полгода увиделись с новым хозяином байка,и он заявил что продает байк,я спросил в чем причина,а он говорит"байк отличный,но каждый раз после поездки болит спина,а поехать вообще куда далеко не реально,спина не выдерживает" Поэтому все-таки аккуратнее,болезнь спины сильнее болезни байкера.


Если будет болеть после поездки естественно всё отменится сразу... а так пока я понял, что надо думать головой и ориентироваться на собственные чувств, слушая своё тело...а операция у меня была самая простая микродискэктомия на трёх уровня, в общем просто подрезали на трёх уровнях и не хай)))


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (19 Фев 2014)

Diver77 написал(а):


> =====
> ...Умница, что любишь велосипед, его вред  сильно преувеличен - а польза несомненна, часть веса тела  приходится на руль, позвоночник разгружен; более широкая  амплитуда в ТБС и коленях!
> ...Просто, желательно иметь с амортизатором седло и руль, регулируемый по высоте, под комфортное положение тела, не обязательно согнувшись...  Усиленное кровообращение в р-оне таза, устранит  всяческие  ишемии в р-оне поясницы, будет способствовать хорошей регенерации  тканей.
> ..Сам много лет пользуюсь "вЕликами" - очень доволен.
> =


Я тоже велосипедист-любитель. Но так категорично, как Вы не могу сказать ни о его вреде, ни о его пользе (для позвоночника, конечно, а не для организма в целом). К сожалению, нашего брата, велосипедиста, среди пациентов не мало, а если сравнивать с обычными гражданами, пешеходами, то пожалуй даже и многовато... Сидеть приходится, прогнув спину назад. При этом вектор биомеханической нагрузки на МПД неизбежно устремлен кзади, в самую слабую точку. Таким образом, многолетнее давление может спровоцировать грыжу. Но если кататься в меру, по ровной дороге, то все ОК. То же относится и к мотоциклам, и к квадрикам.


douglas написал(а):


> а так пока я понял, что надо думать головой и ориентироваться на собственные чувств, слушая своё тело


Золотые слова!


----------



## Вадимир (19 Фев 2014)

douglas написал(а):


> Если будет болеть после поездки естественно всё отменится сразу... а так пока я понял, что надо думать головой и ориентироваться на собственные чувств, слушая своё тело...а операция у меня была самая простая микродискэктомия на трёх уровня, в общем просто подрезали на трёх уровнях и не хай)))


Да, теперь головой придется думать постоянно, когда дело касается каких-либо нагрузок, удачи и не болеть!


----------



## Светка (28 Мар 2014)

Не знаю, смогла бы я после такого сесть на мотоцикл, но Вам желаю удачи в любом случае.


----------



## Вадимир (29 Мар 2014)

Светка написал(а):


> Не знаю, смогла бы я после такого сесть на мотоцикл, но Вам желаю удачи в любом случае.


Если на каблуки становитесь,то и на байк сможете сесть)))))))


----------



## Zheka28 (3 Июн 2014)

Возможно это совпадение, но до 2012 года 5 лет гонял на мотике, до 15 000 км в сезон и таких серьезных проблем со спиной не испытывал. В 2012 путешествовал на машине более 2 000 км два раза и сразу вылезло(((

Мое ощущение что посадка на классическом мотике выгоднее отличается от посадки в машине.


----------



## douglas (3 Июн 2014)

*Zheka28*, всё что трясётся и бьёт по заднице в любом случае не в нашу пользу, что машина не вариант на длительные расстояния, что мотоцикл...есть программа по каналу моя планета, там два парня вокруг света на мотиках поехали, у одного обострились проблемы со спиной...тут как кому повезёт...я до 2012 и на мотике и на квадрике и на велосипеде и тяжести тягал, а с 2012 до 2013  я долечился до операции...лучше пешком ходить и поменьше сидеть я распределяю день много лежу и хожу, сижу только когда очень хочется и когда по другому нельзя (занятия учёбой, поездки на авто, приём пищи) посмотрим что из этого выйдет.


----------



## Zheka28 (3 Июн 2014)

douglas написал(а):


> по каналу моя планета, там два парня вокруг света на мотиках поехали,


Смотрел взахлеб!!!! а еще есть интересный фильм с Эваном Макгрегором)))))
Я пока не похоронил мечту о кругосветке на мотике. Думаю что при разумном подходе все реально)))


----------



## ragget (31 Янв 2018)

@Zheka28, а что за фильм, не подскажете?


----------



## douglas (2 Фев 2018)

Long Way Round


----------



## Prosto_ivan (11 Мар 2019)

скоро сезон...в планах Брест на фестиваль, но пока говорить рано !


----------

